# Unexpectedly Got A New Camera (60D). Would Like Input Please



## Hof8231 (Jun 19, 2013)

Well my dad came home last night with two brand new in box Canon 60Ds. Completely out of nowhere, I don't even know where he got them. Not that I'm complaining lol. I currently have a T3i and based on what I've read this is at least a moderate upgrade to that. 


I've done a slight amount of research on it, and I like what I'm reading so far, but I just would like to know from people who have experience with this body, what kind of advantages will I see in the 60D vs the T3i (and what drawbacks, if any?). So far, I like some of the smaller features a lot. Like the additional screen on top of the body, the ergonomics, the electronic level, and the choice to have a fast or slow continuous frame rate. I haven't really got a chance to go out and shoot with it yet. Hopefully I will today but I was just looking for input on this body from people with experience. I know it's not a professional level DSLR by any means and the benefits over the T3i will likely be minimal, but I like what I'm seeing so far.

My biggest question: Will there be any noticeable difference in high ISO noise? I shoot a lot of outdoor basketball games, a lot of which are at night, so I have to use a higher ISO a lot to get the desired shutter speed to freeze the action.

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## Juga (Jun 19, 2013)

The ISO performance is going to be similar and the quality image is going to be similar because it is the same sensor in each. However where it will excel is that the 60D's 9 AF points are all cross type with will be better for sports/action shots. It is also noticeable bigger in the hands and has some weather sealing. Congrats!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 19, 2013)

And a  1/8000 second shutter and 5.3 fps.:thumbup: Nice gift.


----------



## Juga (Jun 19, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> And a  1/8000 second shutter and 5.3 fps.:thumbup: Nice gift.



Yes and that.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 19, 2013)

And a wheel in the back so you can quickly change settings.


----------



## Tiller (Jun 19, 2013)

JacaRanda said:


> And a wheel in the back so you can quickly change settings.



Gotta love the wheel!


----------



## MarshallG (Jun 20, 2013)

Tiller said:


> Gotta love the wheel!


Gotta USE the wheel!


----------



## Hof8231 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for input everyone. I do really enjoy the higher FPS and the 1/8000 option a lot, especially for sports. The click wheel has been very convenient so far already too. I'm really liking this camera a lot so far. I shot a couple basketball games last night and the better AF system on the 60D left me with A LOT more useable pictures in one game than the T3i did in 2 games. I'm definitely a fan. 

Looking back on past pictures though (using the 18-135 kit lens and the 55-250 IS EFS lens) and comparing them to recent pictures (70-200 2.8 IS USM and 85mm 1.8), I'm definitely sold that good glass is MUCH more important than the body. And that fast glass is easily the backbone of sport photography.

Now, if only I can get my hands on a 5D MkIII at some point. I don't think I'd ever put it down lol.


----------



## Juga (Jun 20, 2013)

Hof8231 said:


> Thanks for input everyone. I do really enjoy the higher FPS and the 1/8000 option a lot, especially for sports. The click wheel has been very convenient so far already too. I'm really liking this camera a lot so far. I shot a couple basketball games last night and the better AF system on the 60D left me with A LOT more useable pictures in one game than the T3i did in 2 games. I'm definitely a fan.
> 
> Looking back on past pictures though (using the 18-135 kit lens and the 55-250 IS EFS lens) and comparing them to recent pictures (70-200 2.8 IS USM and 85mm 1.8), I'm definitely sold that good glass is MUCH more important than the body. And that fast glass is easily the backbone of sport photography.
> 
> Now, if only I can get my hands on a 5D MkIII at some point. I don't think I'd ever put it down lol.



You are correct... the 5d mark III is beyond fantastic


----------



## Hof8231 (Jun 20, 2013)

So I hear. I refuse to let myself touch one in a camera shop because I know it will lead to the dwindling of my hard-earned bank account I set aside specifically for college needs (which as been a lifesaver). Then again, if I get the Mark III I clearly won't need college because I'll easily make millions of dollars off of my photographs, right? RIGHT?!


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 20, 2013)

The 60D has the familiar 9 AF point arrangement that you're used to seeing EXCEPT on the 60D ALL NINE points are "cross type" AF points (two axis phase-detect AF).  On your T3i, only the "center" point is a cross-type AF point and the remaining 8 outer points are single-axis points only.  So the 60D has a more accurate focus system.

You've no doubt noticed the second dial on the back of the body.  When shooting in manual, the front dial (the one your T3i has) adjust shutter speed.  But on the 60D the back dial (positioned to be easily reachable by your thumb) controls f-stop.  This makes it very easy to control both shutter and aperture at the same time when shooting in manual.  You'll find all mid-level and pro bodies have that arrangement.

On the top of the body you'll notice an LCD screen that your T3i lacks -- but you'll also notice several buttons to allow instant access to commonly adjusting settings (such as ISO, drive, etc.)

The 60D is has some degree of weather sealing -- meaning all body seams and buttons have gaskets and all dials have o-rings.  These are NOT designed to be good enough to keep out water under "pressure" (do NOT submerge the camera... that would be very bad) but it IS designed to prevent light amounts of water from being a problem (if it rains on your camera, just towel it off... no big deal.)  While the body has a degree of weather sealing, the lenses are likely NOT weather sealed.  Only Canon L series lenses are weather sealed and not all L lenses are sealed (most are).  You have to read the details of the specific lens to learn if it's sealed (to my knowledge all "white" Canon lenses are weather sealed and _most_ black "L" series lenses are sealed... but a handful are not.)

The 60D is an extremely good camera.  I have a special version of the 60D which Canon builds for astrophotography -- it's called a 60Da (the "a" is "astrophotography").  They replaced the IR cut filter on the camera with a much better IR filter.  A normal filter begins cutting the red spectrum starting at 600nm (even though the visible spectrum goes from roughly 400 to 700nm.)  This reduces the red sensitivity of cameras a bit.  But the 60Da doesn't cut reds until well beyond the Hydrogen alpha spectra line (roughly 656nm).  A 60Da is about 3x more sensitive to Hydrogen alpha wavelength light.  That's a big deal for astrophotography because 90% of normal matter in the universe is made up of hydrogen atoms which emit most of their energy along the Hydrogen alpha line.  In simple terms if I take an astrophoto with the camera, I only have to hold the shutter open for about 1/3rd of the time as would be necessary with any other DSLR.


----------



## MarshallG (Jun 24, 2013)

Hof8231 said:


> So I hear. I refuse to let myself touch one in a camera shop because I know it will lead to the dwindling of my hard-earned bank account I set aside specifically for college needs (which as been a lifesaver). Then again, if I get the Mark III I clearly won't need college because I'll easily make millions of dollars off of my photographs, right? RIGHT?!


It's the photographer, not the camera, right?

Or is it the lens?


----------

